# 1st MI trout...



## nbair (Nov 9, 2011)

Long story short. I decided last year to pick up a fly rod and try my luck at catching a trout. It's not as easy as it appears. After several unsuccessful attempts, I finally caught my 1st trout.

The night was perfect. On the water around 5:30, sometime around 6:30 the bugs started popping. Not having ever fished trout before, this was an awesome sight. At that point I thought that I might actually see some fish hitting the surface. Sure enough, I started to notice trout rising! Ended up catching this little guy below. I think I missed 12-15, most substantially larger. Was a ton of fun, bummed I couldn't hook into a few more, definitely gave me the itch to get back out. 
















Best part was.....it was only me on the water.....on a stream that I bet nobody fishes...on a beautiful MI spring day. Very cool.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Very cool... those look like steelie smolts. I fish some streams loaded with those guys. They can be a lot of fun on light fly tackle

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Awesome day to be out. So nice to hear your excitement.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Just wait 'till you get that first 12"+ fish.


----------



## nbair (Nov 9, 2011)

haha no doubt...I'm looking forward to that day!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Congrats on your first trout!! Well done! As you mentioned, catching them is not as easy as it looks on TV. 

Don


----------



## nbair (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks man! I'm confident that they can only increase in size too! haha


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ill tell ya what...One of the funnest adventures you can get, and one of my personal favorites, is stalking those small delicate streams with hungry eager little trout. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats!!! Sounds like you had a great day!!! I am buying a 5wt. Fly rod in about two weeks (waiting for Bass Pro gift cards for my birthday), so I can try my luck with the trout. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Very cool... those look like steelie smolts. I fish some streams loaded with those guys. They can be a lot of fun on light fly tackle
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Targeting "smolts" gives greater chance an risk those lil guys have harder time recovering to survive at that delicate stage of life..just sayin..to each is own but no not every smoke will die after being hooked n fought, but greater chance that they have a harder time recovering rather a year old..it all comes from a side of preservation from me, just like to see a good return policy for next few years ya kno..in any event..kudos to first timer tho, go get educated and enjoy our finest fishing offered in this great state!!!  welcome to fishing addiction!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

